# Hampshire Aquascaping Group - 2nd Birthday Event



## George Farmer (21 Nov 2016)

Hi all,

Anyone coming to this? Be great to see you there!

https://www.facebook.com/events/1415521421810063/


----------



## Andy D (21 Nov 2016)

Me!

In the Portsmouth Guildhall no less!


----------



## The Hampshire Aquascaper (25 Nov 2016)

I might make an appearance! lol!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Nov 2016)

For us that didnt make it, we want a review with photos and videos (or links)


----------

